# Cape May Rips



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

On a charter Sunday morning fishing the Cape May Rips.

What am i in for?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Surf, 

Chances should be good. When I fish the rips I use a green 2-3oz buck tail and white grub curl tail. Make for lots of shorty fun. Who ya goin with?


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

A friend of mine can't make it Sunday, so i am taking his spot. He said it was already paid for and its mine for free, couldn't turn that down. Its a charter boat, The Hunter with Capt Eddie Yates, out of the Harborview Marina.

If anyone wants to book a trip, this boat/captain come highly recommended.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

This is true. Good boat and captain and he can put ya on the meat with fish.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Your in for great striper fishin bro!


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

cool, maybe i'll get my first keeper (which really doesnt count since my first official keeper has to be from the surf, boats don't count in my world)


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Surf City Angler said:


> cool, maybe i'll get my first keeper (which really doesnt count since my first official keeper has to be from the surf, boats don't count in my world)


True, but catchin is catchin.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Stripers*

If you wanna fish the Legandary Shrewsbury Rocks for Linesides then give me a shout sailing every weekend On the Tunawahoo... PITCH PITCH


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Don't go on that boat. The mate smells music and hears colors. The dude is crazier than dog in a hubcap factory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

RuddeDogg said:


> Hey Surf,
> 
> Chances should be good. When I fish the rips I use a green 2-3oz buck tail and white grub curl tail. Make for lots of shorty fun. Who ya goin with?


RD,

I heard that Diamond jigs (4-6 oz) work great in the rips as well... Is this true?

Sandcrab


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep I haver heard that guys use them, they use the ones with the colored trailers instead of the plain jig.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Skunked.

Dont think we were in the rips though, we hit four seperate bays south of Cape May.

8 hours of fishing, 13 people and only one striper caught, 31 incher.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Surf, 

The usual spot is right out of the cape may inlet. They aren't big and ya have to work quick. Should have gone to 60ft Slough.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

The boat went through the canal and we went right up the Delaware Bay on the Jersey side.

The last place we hit was up by Fortescue.

Apparently this is the first time that limits weren't caught, figures!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well, other boats have posted on other boards about decent numbers of fish being boated, but my question is how may of them were keepers? Things have been slow so far a few here and there.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Cold Water!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep. I dont where the local news is gettin their temps but I can tell ya that they are way off.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

First tournament is 10 days away and i have no idea what to plan for.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Surf City Angler said:


> First tournament is 10 days away and i have no idea what to plan for.


is that in my neck of the woods or further north? If its down my way I would plan for blues and striper and even some small black drum. I have only heard of one puppy black drum 25-30lb range being caught in the surf, so ya never know.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Brigantine.

Spotting blues out there?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

haven't heard to much up that way, but down here I know of some blues being caught. Nothing big average in the 2lb range.


----------

